# POWERBOOK G4 impossible à rallumer



## maie (7 Octobre 2005)

Depuis hier, l'écran est noir, quand on appuie sur le bouton d'allumage il ne se passe rien. Il a du se mettre en veille et s'éteindre tout seul ensuite. Ce matin, après une nuit débranché, rien à faire non plus. Que dire de plus sinon qu'il ne réagit pas du tout ? Il a un peu plus d'un an et c'est la première fois qu'il fait ça. Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## iDiot (7 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour 

Pour bien faire, faudrait essayer de déterminer d'ou vient le porblème: batterie ou PB? 
Tu ne connais personne qui pourrait te preter une batterie pour essayer? 

Le mieux, c'est d'allé chez un réparateur...


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Pour bien faire, faudrait essayer de déterminer d'ou vient le porblème: batterie ou PB?
> Tu ne connais personne qui pourrait te preter une batterie pour essayer?
> ...


Pour le test de la batterie il y a le petit bouton sur le couvercle de la batterie .. on appuie dessus et la rampe de Leds doit s'éclairer

Petite question : ça fait pareil avec l'alimentation secteur?

.


----------



## iDiot (7 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le test de la batterie il y a le petit bouton sur le couvercle de la batterie .. on appuie dessus et la rampe de Leds doit s'éclairer



Aussi... mais je crois qu'il est possible qu'elle s'allume normalement mais que ce soit quand même elle qui pose probleme.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Aussi... mais je crois qu'il est possible qu'elle s'allume normalement mais que ce soit quand même elle qui pose probleme.


Exact ... mais au moins ainsi la batterie pourra être mise hors de cause


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Octobre 2005)

Question conne : est ce que ta batterie est chargée?
ça fait la même chose quand tu branches le chargeur secteur?


----------



## iDiot (7 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Question conne : est ce que ta batterie est chargée?
> ça fait la même chose quand tu branches le chargeur secteur?



Tu veux dire enlever la batterie, brancher le PB sur le secteur? 

Si c'est pas ça, essaye ça


----------



## maie (7 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, merci pour vos messages mais en fait ça ne marche toujours pas. Qu'il soit avec ou sans batterie, branché ou pas, il ne se rallume pas. La batterie est chargée. Si vous avez d'autres idées ... merci !


----------



## niconono (7 Octobre 2005)

Et t'as essaye d'appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage pendant plus de 5 secondes ?


----------



## maie (7 Octobre 2005)

oui, j'ai essayé mais ça ne donne rien, j'ai aussi fait les manipulations conseillées dans le guide "premiers contacts" mais rien ne marche


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

Colle ton oreille sur le fond de ton PB et appuye sur le bouton d'allumage .... aucun bruit? ... vraiment aucun?


----------



## niconono (7 Octobre 2005)

Faut essayer le classique:
debrancher, enlever la batterie, et resetter le PMU. La faut voir comment, ca depend de ton modele de PB. C'est qque part sur le site apple mais je sais plus ou


----------



## maie (7 Octobre 2005)

quand on appuie sur le bouton, il y a un tout petit bruit, pendant très peu de temps. C'est quoi "resetter le PMU" ? ça sert à quoi ? merci !


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

maie a dit:
			
		

> quand on appuie sur le bouton, il y a un tout petit bruit, pendant très peu de temps. C'est quoi "resetter le PMU" ? ça sert à quoi ? merci !


Si il y a un bruit c'est déjà un bon signe ... la bête n'est pas morte

Le reset PMU resoud pas mal de problèmes
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449-f#faq10

pour le PB voici la séquence à lancer:

Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
Réinitialisez le gestionnaire d'énergie en appuyant simultanément sur Maj-Contrôle-Option-bouton d'alimentation. N'appuyez pas sur la touche fn (Fonction) en même temps.
Attendez 5 secondes.
Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation pour redémarrer l'ordinateur.

.


----------



## maie (7 Octobre 2005)

ça marche pas non plus ....


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

maie a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas non plus ....


Mince ... tu es sûr d'avoir appuyé sur les bonnes touches?


----------



## niconono (7 Octobre 2005)

Faudrait voir aussi ce que c est comme powerbook ??? Ca pourrait aider...


----------



## maie (8 Octobre 2005)

c'est un powerbook G4, 12 pouces, gris alu. Il a un an et deux mois.


----------



## maie (8 Octobre 2005)

et j'ai malheureusement bien appuyé sur les bonnes touches pour le PMU mais ça ne fait strictement rien


----------



## niconono (8 Octobre 2005)

Bon ben la je seche. Je suppose que t'as pas pris d'Applecare.. ?
La j'ai plus d'idee...
Mais c'est bizarre tout de meme, le petit bruit au demarrage indiquerait simplement un PMU plante. Mais si tu dis que ca marche pas... :-(


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

maie a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai malheureusement bien appuyé sur les bonnes touches pour le PMU mais ça ne fait strictement rien


Je crains que .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

Un dernier essai peut-être .. on ne saiit jamais
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238-fr


----------

